
Show HN: Browse GitHub trending projects from your command line - hedy
https://github.com/hedythedev/starcli.git
======
hedy
I know I have posted this on HN before, but the guidelines also said that “a
major overhaul is probably ok”, so here it is, there’s much more features Than
before and the list/table/grid layout outputs has been optimised and looks
prettier and neater. You can also search by topic, date-range, spoken
language, and even basic github authentication. Feature requests and PRs
welcome as always :)

